# Follicle size



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi there,

I had my tracking scan on CD 12 and my consultant said I had two big follies and he thought I would produce two eggs this month   and then he measured them and said they were 16mm.

He said that was good and they were likely to pop anytime between that night and wednesday, but I've since read that on Clomid, they like them to be at least 22mm when they pop.

Now as far as I can discover by doing naughty, unreliable internet research is that there is no way they could have grown from 16mm to 22 in a couple of days.

Does anyone know anything about this? The impression I've got from my internet wanderings is that my little eggies would have been too small to be of any use to the    and I don't understand why he and the fertility nurse were saying it all looked good. 

I think maybe they always err on the side of being up beat and reassuring no matter what.

I guess I will find out soon because i'm on CD 30, though last month i had a ridiculously long cycle.

I always find this last bit the worst. In the last couple of days of the 2ww I stop thinking about anything else and get so worked up, convincing myself that this is it and then it never is.

Anyone got any info on follicle size? 

Thank you
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

They like follies to be a minimum of around 18mm before rupturing to ensure nice healthy ripe eggs...not too mature and not too small either...if they get too big (I think around 26mm or so) then they may either not contain an egg and just be fluid filled, or if there is an egg it may be too mature/old.

With all my clomid scans they wanted my follies to be minimum of 18mm before ovulation...and when having this fet treatment, I had a scan on cd14 which showed a follie of 18mm so I was told to have the trigger jab to time ovulation (even though I would've ovulated that day or the following naturally anyway).

It really only with ivf and icsi where they like the follies to be a little bigger cos of trying to fertilise them, especially with icsi where I think the follies have to be slightly bigger than what is required for ivf because they're literally injecting the sperm into it so egg has to be strong enough to take that manipulation.

Follies grow 1-2mm per day although sometimes will have growth spurts.

If your follie is at 16mm then its likely you'll ovulate in next day or so...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Minxy - that is so reassurring. If the grow 1-2 mm a day, then it would have been spot on by the Wednesday when I most likely Od.


You are a star.
x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I was getting tracked this month and was told that they like follies to be between 16 and 26 mm.  Like Natasha said, they will grow a bit more before you ovulate.  I was scanned last Wednesday and then again last Friday.  Between those 2 days mine grew from 10 to 15 and from 12 to 21.  Growth spurt is a slight understatement!! 

Good luck this month

Tx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad I could help 

1-2mm per day is obviously just an average (womb lining grows about the same)...this FET cycle I've been having regular scans & it is a natural unmedicated cycle but may give you an idea 

cd2 - no follies or cysts (as should be), womb lining @ 3.5mm

cd9 - had 4 follies, 2 on right ovary @ 9mm & 2 on left ovary @ 10 & 11mm, womb lining @ 8mm

c11 - dominant follie on left @ 14mm (others weren't growing much & they eventually went back down), womb lining @ 9mm

cd14 - dominant follie at 18mm, womb lining @ 9.7mm ...all ready to ovulate (and ready for embies to be put back once ovulated) !!!

Sending you loads of positive vibes    
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Tiggy, good luck to you too.




I know I shouldn't get all worked up, but I am so excited and have a really good feeling about this month. I thinking I od two weeks ago yesterday. Have been getting mild intermittent AF pains and really sore boobs.

If my LP is the standard 14 days, then surely AF should arrive today at latest shouldn't it?

Oh please please please


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Keeping everything crossed for you !!!  

Do you always have a regular cycle with a 14 day LP  Although I ovulate on cd14/15 my cycles are 30/31 days so a longer LP...

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Minxy,

to be honest, I'm not sure I have the standard 14 day LP. I think I do, but I haven't OPKd enough to really know that.

Ah well, here's hoping.

xx


----------



## chillidog (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Juniper

When I had tracking my follicle was 18mm and the clinic said that I would ovulate over the next 24hrs so go home and get busy!! (well not in so many words but the implication was clear!!).  I did ovulate the following day (as my ov pains were definitely painful but always have been - clomid made it worse). I think I ov'd on day 13 but have 28 day cycles normally (clomid made them a bit shorter to 26 days)

Best of luck Juniper xxxxx    

chilli x


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks Chillidog, hope I'm as lucky as you.
Hope you are enjoying your pregnancy.
xx


----------

